# Family's New Member



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I finally bought my Golden Puppy after several years talking with my mother to accept one...
His name is Thousand Sunny, but we call him Sun (Like Sam =P)

The first set of photos he was a month and 15 days...


































Some Of his litter mates...










And now, with us, he's 9 weeks...

http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0297.jpg
http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0277.jpg
http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0273.jpg

My sister is holding the dog.

Thousand Sunny
"Sun"
BirthDate: 11/09/09
BirthPlace: Curitiba, Paraná, Brazil.
Lives: Belém, Pará, Brazil.
Parents: Bill and Anika.
Owner: Juan Monteiro.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww he is so cute!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is darling! Good luck!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

smart look'n little fella!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

He is a handsome little man!!!


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Sammie's Mom said:


> He is a handsome little man!!!


Thanks, I'll update this thread every month, just to show his growth until his first year ^^


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Such a cutie patootie.


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Such a cutie patootie.


What's a patootie? (I'm from Brazil)
I forgot to tell... He's male...
The vet said he won't grow a lot, but he's very active for such a little golden =P


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is perfect. Enjoy every second of his puppyhood and be sure to keep us updated with lots of pictures.


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> He is perfect. Enjoy every second of his puppyhood and be sure to keep us updated with lots of pictures.


Okay, I'll try...
Now my family plans to buy a brother for Sun... A Kuvasz, but I think it's difficult already with one, with two i'm going to die D:

For those who don't know

Kuvasz










A Fluffy White Golden? Maybe... >.>


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cutie-pie!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a very cute pup .


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bom Dia!

Sun is just too cute.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

that's so [email protected]


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Bom Dia!!

http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/DSC00023.jpg

Yeah... They really grow fast... 10 weeks now


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He really has grown. So cute! (I must stop looking at puppy pictures!!!!)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

She is a cuuutie!!


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

Adorable little guy. Congratulations!


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0302.jpg
http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0315.jpg

Almost 3 months \o/
He really changed a lot, and just passed a month since his first day here


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

You puppy is one cute boy!!!


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Mad's Mom said:


> You puppy is one cute boy!!!


hehe thanks, i liked Maddie too, Really beautiful ^^
Well, i think i'll just update it after 2 weeks, or one month, when he will probably change


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He is adorable and yes they do grow so fast, take many pictures.
Enjoy every moment with Sun!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Good looking little guy!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Awwww....super adorable!


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Today, He's 3 months and a week xD

http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/921/img0329.png

He's bigger D:


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What a cutie. Take lots of pictures. They grow unbelievably fast.


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, 4 months now XD
He is really gorgeous ^^

http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0355.jpg
http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/IMG_0355.jpg


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hes a handsome boy.


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

New Photos, but it isn't from Sunny \o/
It's from Sun's father, Bill, He's 5 years old, hope to see my little boy like him ^^

http://i476.photobucket.com/albums/rr127/Heinzeworks/bu4.jpg


----------

